

The open source Patch-or-GTFO (POGO) license - ayrx
https://github.com/mkfs/pogo-license

======
anonbanker
Out of spite, I would want to circumvent this licence by filing a bug report
that the software sucks, and providing a hello world (preferably in another
language), as a begining for their rewrite.

